# Morton Feldman's only opera Neither



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Truly a masterpiece of our ages. Now if we can get the Met to perform this anti-operatic opera.






And much more dramatic than Puccini to my ears . J/k It's different but menacing in a harrowing way.

Worth a listen folks.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A better encoded version of this opera... not shrill at all.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Victory I found a visual section for this opera:






So riveting.


----------

